# new unexpected arrivals



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

one of our Nigerian mixed does gave birth to twin bucks yesterday while I was at the library in town on the computer..we knew she was pregnant but couldnt be sure how far along she was her bag was full yet small ,, the size of a grapefruit and the attachment was not even close to the rear like we had noped for her..and she was so hairy as well ,, still holding onto the winter coat.. as we are up in the mountains and still have cold nights..
anyways we have two buckskins,, with complete dorsal stripes,, black legs with knee spots and black eye masks that would give Gene Simmons of the rock band Kiss a run for his money..we figger these two boys are from Dookie our original feinting billy and at least I have something to remember him by..besides a bad memory of being charged and knocked on my butt in the barn in the middle of winter..one of the boys seems a little weak,, there is plenty of water available and he has no diahrrea,, seing as how mom is smaller in the bag I gave him some milk from our doe that gave birth to Squirt,,hoping that helped out a lil bit,, his mom seems very nervous so we will see how things work out.. the other buck is doing fine,, one is a cocoa color and the weaker of the two is almost a creamy boy..with dark undertones on both ..named them,, Smokey and Bandit,, ..no pics yet ,, not until next week,,,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the special surprises... :thumb: :greengrin: 

A low dose of Oxytocin.. will help drop her milk..... ask your vet....

They sound awesome....in color....  

If you have a weak kid ..give Bo-Se shot 1/4 cc and vit e gel tab..cut off the top and squirt in mouth..

You are doing the right thing on supplementing milk ..be sure they get colostrum.... put the kids on mom... to nurse or milk her as often as possible and feed every drop... to the kids....when you do this.. it helps stimulate mom... to produce more milk... 
Make sure the kids aren't empty in the tummy's....keep an eye on that .... but keep putting them on mom.... 

Feed good quality Alfalfa and grain momma.. but don't give to much ..to soon... if she is not use to it... to help build milk...good luck... :hug: 

Love the names HeHe... :wink:


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on your early arrivals!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Aw  Congrats!! Awesome names


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice, I can't wait for the pics.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I've tried milking her ,, barely enough there I mean a tiny bag,,she is producing enough for one kid but not enough for two ,, she's been on pellets and grain continually since I realized she was getting close.I put her in the barn separately from the other members she just wants to be outside all the time and tries to get the boys to come out with her .. they just arent ready for galavanting yet.. they do utilize the tipi for resting up after feeding,,she will nurse the darker boy but not the creamier buckling,,he's been taking milk from the bottle like a lil demon and I fed him 4 times this morning with 2-3 ounces at a time he is just a machine on the bottle and he went right to it..I have enough from our other doe,, the one that birthed quads.. to take both the boys on incase she doesnt come through..
I actually have to bring her back to the barn when she starts hollering for the boys,, seems like she gets confused as to where she left them..luckily I froze plenty of extra milk and have baby bottles ,, and plenty of nipples..using 12 oz pop bottles to for storage,,
reheating is a breeze i just put water in a pint mason jar,, nuke the water hot,, pull it out of the microwave and drop in a covered bottle and let it set for 4-6 minutes,, check it for heat then head for the barn... works for me..
relaxing while bottle feeding ,, relieves all the worry we make over the pregnant and waiting does..
I milk right into the bottles directly now where I used to milk directly into quart size ziplocs..


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your special little boys! Hope the weak fella keeps getting stronger.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

is there an herb i can sprinkle over her feed while she is in the milking stanchion,, i dont milk her but I put here there so she can become accustomed to it for trimming ect..she is getting plenty good food and she jumps right up now..I've herd fennel might help.. she also seems to have small orifices ..the boys are doing great...


----------

